# October 2011 Horse Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

*Congratulations to October's Horse Photo of the Month Contest winner, bubba13!*

bubba13 (40 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

trailhorserider (35 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Wallaby (13 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

LoveTheSaddlebreds (11 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Twilight Arabians (10 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Horserider33 (7 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

lifeisinhorses (5 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Crossover (4 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

ButtInTheDirt (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Zora (3 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Equilove (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Dark Intentions (2 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

HorseyyGal (1 votes)


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

kim_angel (0 votes)


----------



## CarrotMan (Dec 22, 2009)

I took some pretty good photos at a show the other day. Can I submit one for the November contest or do I have to own the horse in the photo?


----------



## CarrotMan (Dec 22, 2009)

I think I'm good to submit after checking the rules thread.....


----------

